# Hello Guys!



## NGrimberg (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello everyone! I am the current president of *Machining Design Associated Ltd*. in Canada. I involved with my company for over 30 years.  Over all these years I acquired a great deal of knowledge in *CNC Machining *practices as well as management skills.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome aboard. Great to have you as a member. You’ll fit right in here.


----------



## Janger (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome aboard NGrimberg. Where are you located? Sounds like you design and build? What do you make?


----------

